# Look what Mommy made



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am no baker at all (I love to cook but baking is not my thing) I made Lexi (and Bella the cat) dehyrdrated Yams and Peanut Butter/Pumpkin Cookies and boy did they love them -- only one warning if you make these cut receipe in half has I have over 3 dozen cooked and yet another 3+ dozen in the fridge.....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I LOVE to bake, especially if my baking is appreciated! Looks like your fluff and Kitty really appreciate your baking!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I think the reason I do not like to bake is because I will eat it and I surely do not need to eat sweets. But I am Italian and I love to cook..., but knowing how healthy these treats are for the fluffs made it fun.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww so cute! And dang that's alot of cookies!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I think it is so many cookies because I am making the cookies smaller because she is only 5lbs -


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that Lexi says that it tastes good in that picture where she is eating it, so I say way to go , mama, for baking yummy cookies 

It is really interesting that you are posting this thread now. When I read "dehyrdrated", I was like "I had dehydrator in my mind yesterday and today". I so wanna get a food dehydrator. I do not have one currently, but an online pen friend wrote about preparing home made chicken jerky in one easy step way for her chihuahua. Gave me the idea of trying it for the malts. I am not a fan of cooking or baking (not a big fan of eating as well so I guess this will make a good combination), but the dehydrator makes a whole lot diffent story of just a one step process: put the pieces of fresh, home chicken in the dehydrator and leave it for 8 hours. Then, it is ready to serve for the pups. I think that the malts will love it. Have you tried preparing a similar treat for Lexi?


----------

